# Group forming in Harrisburg/Lancaster/York PA



## Palantir (Feb 8, 2005)

I am looking to establish a new roleplaying group in the Harrisburg/Lancaster/York, Pennsylvania region. The group would meet twice a month for four-hour sessions. Beer & Pretzels style play; serious thespians need not apply. Preference is for 3e/3.5e FR, but not absolute. If interested, send a note to marknm76 at gmail dot com.


----------

